# Post Office near JLT?



## ACoz2000 (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi, 

I am living in Jumeirah Lakes Towers and am struggling to find the nearest Post Office... anyone know where??


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Take a look at these :: Emirates Post :: The Official Postal Service of UAE


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I would think the closest one to you would be at Al Barsha, very near Lulu


----------



## vhy (Sep 2, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> I would think the closest one to you would be at Al Barsha, very near Lulu


I moved in JLT just a few days and JLT is pretty much still a construction site without any shops...need to drive to the nearby mall for purchasing the daily needs... correct me if I am wrong...


----------



## ACoz2000 (Sep 15, 2008)

There is a very small shop in Green Lake Towers S2, they sell milk and bread etc but a bit expensive compared to IBM Geant! But conveinient. There is also a cafe / snack type outlet there which is very nice.

I also only just moved in there!


----------



## vhy (Sep 2, 2008)

ACoz2000 said:


> There is a very small shop in Green Lake Towers S2, they sell milk and bread etc but a bit expensive compared to IBM Geant! But conveinient. There is also a cafe / snack type outlet there which is very nice.
> 
> I also only just moved in there!


Thanks.. but after checking out the location of the towers... it appears I am living on the other side of the development which access by foot is hard...

Well... there are always pros and cons with the area is not yet developed... the good side is the traffic... easily access to ZH Road without any delay.. but the bad side is no cafe, restaurant around....


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

ACoz2000 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am living in Jumeirah Lakes Towers and am struggling to find the nearest Post Office... anyone know where??



The nearest PO would probably be Al Barsha.
There is a postal outlet also at Ibn Battuta .
It is located outside of the building (Geant end), down from House of Prose and MMI
It is inside printing store.

They dont have PO boxes, but you can buy stamps, and send mail/parcels from there.


----------



## QLD Trish (Jan 10, 2010)

sgilli3 said:


> The nearest PO would probably be Al Barsha.
> There is a postal outlet also at Ibn Battuta .
> It is located outside of the building (Geant end), down from House of Prose and MMI
> It is inside printing store.
> ...


Thanks for this info, I haven't been here very long and was wondering the same thing. Where do they have post office boxes?


----------

